# anyone taking a break from clomid?



## baby wisher

I have been on clomid for 2 rounds and I already feel like taking a break:growlmad: I haven't felt good on it especially on the 100mg. The symptoms usually start a few days after I finish clomid and then will last until AF arrives. I posted on my last thread my symptoms such as bloating, poor appetite, depression, mood swings, fatigued, emotional, etc. The symptoms are so bad that it affects my job skills. 

On dec 28th AF finally arrived and I have never felt better:dance: I am back to normal and I was due to take clomid on days 3-7. I have decided that this month I am going to skip the clomid and have some further testing done. I went ahead and scheduled my HSG for next week because I dont feel the need to continue clomid if there is something wrong with my tubes. Which I feel my gyne shouldve tested for prior to starting clomid. I have been waiting to have this test done so that I will know what direction to go next. Taking clomid would be more worth it if I know my tubes are clear.

Now I am enjoying my holidays because I finally feel great!! Does anyone have this problem? Had anyone ever taken a break from clomid and got pregnant? Thanks!!


----------



## twinkle

baby wisher said:


> I have been on clomid for 2 rounds and I already feel like taking a break:growlmad: I haven't felt good on it especially on the 100mg. The symptoms usually start a few days after I finish clomid and then will last until AF arrives. I posted on my last thread my symptoms such as bloating, poor appetite, depression, mood swings, fatigued, emotional, etc. The symptoms are so bad that it affects my job skills.
> 
> On dec 28th AF finally arrived and I have never felt better:dance: I am back to normal and I was due to take clomid on days 3-7. I have decided that this month I am going to skip the clomid and have some further testing done. I went ahead and scheduled my HSG for next week because I dont feel the need to continue clomid if there is something wrong with my tubes. Which I feel my gyne shouldve tested for prior to starting clomid. I have been waiting to have this test done so that I will know what direction to go next. Taking clomid would be more worth it if I know my tubes are clear.
> 
> Now I am enjoying my holidays because I finally feel great!! Does anyone have this problem? Had anyone ever taken a break from clomid and got pregnant? Thanks!!


hi there....i have had clomid and have taken a break for it for almost 8 months now....i have 2 more rounds to go......before i took it my 21 day progesterone level was only 14...it needs to be 30 to signfy ovulation....but even now when i dont take it my levels have improved naturally to 28!!!! I have taken a break due to a very stressful time....mum dying...job etc and it made me feel like crap...but i will be retaking it next month.....so fingers crossed. I totally understand where you are coming from..One of the girls at work had clomid and then 4 months after she stopped taking it she was preggers....and 9 weeks after having her little boy she was pregnant again!!!! Good luck and feel free to pm if you want to chat xxxx


----------



## missmarls

I am on my fourth round of Clomid and if it doesn't work this month, then I am definately taking a month off. I don't get too many side effects but, the ones I do have are driving me nuts...mainly the hot flashes and bloating. We are going on holidays in a few weeks and I'm not willing to put up with the bloating and painful ovulation while in Jamaica (let alone the hot flashes!)


----------



## lioness168

When I was on Clomid, I did 3 rounds. I found I got hot flushes, was bloated and as each clomid cycle went on I become more and more teary and started to feel trapped inside an emotional hell that I couldnt get out of. I have heard that the clomid can continue to work for you after you have stopped (not sure of how long for or anything else about this). If you need a break, it certainly cannot hurt. You sound like you are taking control of the situation which is great. Once you have a HSG I hope some of your questions are answered. Good luck and hope you get your bfp sooner than later :hugs:


----------



## Jan34

I had to take a break as I had to travel with work, consultant advised it would not be a problem and just to take it on the months when I was not going to be travelling at the crucial time. He said there's no need to take it for consecutive months and that missing the odd month was fine. In fact, I conceived on the first cycle I took the clomid after the month I had off. Good luck everyone.


----------



## kairzh7

I was on it for 8 cycles. My Gyn is going to be referring me to a FS, but for personal reasons we are waiting until May. He gave me a Rx to continue taking clomid in the meantime, but I'm not using it right now. I want to see what my body does on it's own. Also, my periods were getting to look like mostly old blood and that didn't seem right to me. I am on my 2nd cycle off of it and my most recent period was much better and I ovulated on cycle 1, so I think I will just keep trying naturally without the clomid until we setup the FS appt.


----------



## CareBear

I've done five rounds of clomid and taken breaks through those cycles and I'm currently on a break from clomid and have been for the last 6 months. I have three rounds left and hoping one of these will work when I restart the clomid this year. I'm planning on taking the clomid at the same time as having acupuncture


----------



## baby wisher

CareBear said:


> I've done five rounds of clomid and taken breaks through those cycles and I'm currently on a break from clomid and have been for the last 6 months. I have three rounds left and hoping one of these will work when I restart the clomid this year. I'm planning on taking the clomid at the same time as having acupuncture

i hope that clomid works for you. Have you had an HSG?


----------



## baby wisher

kairzh7 said:


> I was on it for 8 cycles. My Gyn is going to be referring me to a FS, but for personal reasons we are waiting until May. He gave me a Rx to continue taking clomid in the meantime, but I'm not using it right now. I want to see what my body does on it's own. Also, my periods were getting to look like mostly old blood and that didn't seem right to me. I am on my 2nd cycle off of it and my most recent period was much better and I ovulated on cycle 1, so I think I will just keep trying naturally without the clomid until we setup the FS appt.

good luck to you hun! You just might conceive before seeing your FS!!


----------



## Farie

I did 3 months, then had a 2 month break, did another month and had a 2 month break and I've still not taken my last month .... cannot be bothered


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i am on my 3rd cycle of 50mg clomid.....have got 3 more months of clomid to take but may have to have a break next mth as i have been referred for a lap & dye, waiting for the date but specialist said it should be last week of jan.....im hoping it is as my af is due the mon of that week...then i wont need to miss a mth of clomid as i should be recovered by the time i ov again in feb! xx


----------



## samola84

I took clomid for 3 rounds and I took this cycle off. I am 13 days late no sign of AF and bfn.. Im having blood work today to see if I ovulated or if Im pregnant and its just not showing in my urine. 

Good luck sweetie...I hope you get your bfp without going back on clomid...


----------



## CareBear

baby wisher said:


> CareBear said:
> 
> 
> I've done five rounds of clomid and taken breaks through those cycles and I'm currently on a break from clomid and have been for the last 6 months. I have three rounds left and hoping one of these will work when I restart the clomid this year. I'm planning on taking the clomid at the same time as having acupuncture
> 
> i hope that clomid works for you. Have you had an HSG?Click to expand...

Yes I had a lap and dye (pretty much the same as HSG except you're asleep and they can check for endo which they can't with a HSG). I had the lap and dye after 4 cycles of clomid. I dread to think what they side effects are going to be like when I start clomid again :wacko:


----------



## baby wisher

Care Bear I hope you dont mind me askin...did the lap and dye test show up clear?? I'm actually glad the hsg showed somethin wrong so that it can be fixed...i know that sounds funny. I'm actually going to see a FS to discuss IVF...I also have the option of having a lap. I'm still tryin to weigh out my options. My gyne said that IVF will almost guarantee a baby since all my other tests were normal.


----------



## Maggie199

I'm having a month off this month, done 3 rounds @ 50mg, then 1 round at 100mg, had blood tests done day 21 of the last cycle (10th Dec) and im still waiting for the results, and im private! Grrrrrr.
Anyway, this month I'm having a full month off from everything and starting fresh next month
xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Baby wisher, just thought I'd share my story. I was on clomid for 4 rounds after having every test under the sun including a hycosy - not pleasant. As I wasn't ovulating, they finally put me on clomid 50mg which seemed to make me ovulate at least according to my day 21 blood tests, but after 4 rounds I still wasn't pregnant. 
On top of that, I suffered hyperstimulation after having the injection as well as taking the clomid (following scans where they check your follicle size) and ended up in casualty because of the pain! 
After all that I decided to take a break completely from clomid and even trying, as I was feeling fed up and depressed about the whole thing. I had also been having acupuncture for 2 months and I found this relaxing so carried on with it. Much to my surprise, I fell pregnant the month off clomid when we weren't even trying! I am now almost 29 weeks pregnant with a little girl and just wanted to say good luck and never give up hope. 

I wish you all the best.
x


----------



## baby wisher

Wow Jessica!! 
I hope to be as lucky as you!! I thought about accupuncture also. I have heard some success stories. I will try whatever it takes for a BFP!!!

I will be scheduling for my lap next month now that I know that both tubes are blocked with scar tissue. I'm hopin to fall pregnant sometime after the lap. Good luck to you with your pregnancy!!


----------



## Deeni

baby wisher, I too get really bad side effects from clomid....major hot flashes and bloating. I took one round of 100mg and decided I didn't want to take it the next month. So my Dr. put me on letrozole which is similar to clomid but doesn't give you the side effects. I have been on that for two months now. It is definitely helping me ovulate but no BFP yet. I definitely think you should take the break if your body needs it. Anyway, is it me or does it seems like there is no real reason to all of this anyway?? :shrug:


----------



## baby wisher

Deeni said:


> baby wisher, I too get really bad side effects from clomid....major hot flashes and bloating. I took one round of 100mg and decided I didn't want to take it the next month. So my Dr. put me on letrozole which is similar to clomid but doesn't give you the side effects. I have been on that for two months now. It is definitely helping me ovulate but no BFP yet. I definitely think you should take the break if your body needs it. Anyway, is it me or does it seems like there is no real reason to all of this anyway?? :shrug:

I agree with you Deeni. Sometimes I just believe that if it was meant to be then it would just happen naturally. If not then your body is just not meant to bear a child and just let god take over. He has a plan for us.

On the other hand I hope we both get our BFP's!!!!


----------



## amy_1234

Jessica0901 said:


> Hi Baby wisher, just thought I'd share my story. I was on clomid for 4 rounds after having every test under the sun including a hycosy - not pleasant. As I wasn't ovulating, they finally put me on clomid 50mg which seemed to make me ovulate at least according to my day 21 blood tests, but after 4 rounds I still wasn't pregnant.
> On top of that, I suffered hyperstimulation after having the injection as well as taking the clomid (following scans where they check your follicle size) and ended up in casualty because of the pain!
> After all that I decided to take a break completely from clomid and even trying, as I was feeling fed up and depressed about the whole thing. I had also been having acupuncture for 2 months and I found this relaxing so carried on with it. Much to my surprise, I fell pregnant the month off clomid when we weren't even trying! I am now almost 29 weeks pregnant with a little girl and just wanted to say good luck and never give up hope.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> x

Hi just wanted to say, i really enjoyed reading your story. I am taking a month of clomid this month and really hope i can post a story like yours too.

its so frustrating how long it takes and clomid really makes me feel crappy thanks again for posting this and gud luck in your pregnancy. xxxx


----------

